# Junkers Ju290



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

Love this plane but it need the ju-222 engine bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tail detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

Great picture! Thanks for posting. It's actually a Ju 90.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great picture! Thanks for posting. It's actually a Ju 90.



why do you think so??


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 29, 2017)

Rounded vertical stabs/rudder


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Quite right you are! After closer investigation I found

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

WWII JUNKERS 290 Plane "ALLES KAPUTT" Bomber In USA 5 X 4 PHOTO vtg 1940s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2019)

It still burns my ass that we had a Ju 290 here in the states and we demolished it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers 290 | eBay

PJ+PS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WWII US BOMBER SMALL ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

WWII Orig US Kodachrome Slide Of Captured Ju-290 And Me-109s! Very Rare!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Orig US Kodachrome Slide Of Captured Ju-290 And Me-109s! Very Rare!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 597963


For a long gone eBay auction a better view

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Orig US Kodachrome Slide Of Captured Ju-290 And Me-109s! Very Rare!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 597963


Short runway

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Short runway


But very wide I dare say

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 290 AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH 1945 | eBay

captured Farnborough 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 290 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 290 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR TWO: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 290 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626201



Must be the rare Bv 222 version of the Ju 290.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2021)

WW2: JUNKERS JU 290 A-2 ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 1 NOV 1945 | eBay

Ju290A-2 AM-57 wrknr 110157 at REA 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

1945 Press Photo Captured German transport plane at Patterson Field in Ohio | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Press Photo Captured German transport plane at Patterson Field in Ohio at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





022 usaaf star

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

AM337 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute 45 USA Me262 Ju88 Ju288 Ju290 Ju52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM337 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute 45 USA Me262 Ju88 Ju288 Ju290 Ju52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Alles Kaputt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2021)

Why wasn't she saved! 😭


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Orig US Kodachrome Slide Of Captured Ju-290 And Me-109s! Very Rare!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 597963











*WWII photo-772nd TD BN-US Captured German Junkers JU 290 ? Transport plane (K)* | eBay


There is album residue on the back.



www.ebay.com





Salzberg May 1945 Ju290 A-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------

